# alternative flash plugin in libwebkit browsers (dwb)

## nomadicME

I'm primarily interested in getting an alternative flash plugin working in dwb, but I am using jumanji and epiphany to test other libwebgtk browsers as well.  I've installed lightspark and gnash and neither one seems to work out of the box in these browsers.  lightspark plays youtube videos in epiphany, but only audio.

lightspark works out of the box in chromium.

I've setup the following symlink:

ln -s /usr/lib/lightspark/plugins/liblightsparksdlplugin.so ~/.mozilla/plugins/.

Still no luck.  Any ideas?  Thanks.

----------

